# Makita DMR 110 lauter machen



## ich656 (1. Oktober 2018)

Servus zusammen, 

ich habe mir ein makita Radio mit DAB+ gekauft, jedoch ist er mir zu leise. 
Das Radio hat zwei 8 Ohm 10 Watt Lautsprecher und wird mit einem Netzteil mit folgenden Daten bestromt.
12V 12W
Input: 100 - 240V 50Hz/60Hz 0,5A MAX
Output: 12V 1A

Nun habe ich schon im Internet gelesen dass ein stärkeres Netzteil mit 2A ausreichen könnte. 

Was meint ihr kann ich machen ohne Unsummen an Geld ausgeben zu müssen?


----------



## dgeigerd (2. Oktober 2018)

ich656 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir ein makita Radio mit DAB+ gekauft, jedoch ist er mir zu leise.
> Das Radio hat zwei 8 Ohm 10 Watt Lautsprecher und wird mit einem Netzteil mit folgenden Daten bestromt.
> ...


Dann häng doch mal ein 12V 2A Netzteil ran, schaden kanns nicht.


----------



## P2063 (2. Oktober 2018)

wtf? Das Radio macht doch einen Krach dass man das es selbst dann noch am anderen Ende der Baustelle hört wenn jemand mit einem Trenschleifer direkt daneben herum hantiert. Ist garantiert eher ein Fall für die Garantie.


----------



## ich656 (2. Oktober 2018)

Also verträgt es die 2A? 

Das Problem ist es wird in einer Maschinen Halle verwendet in der es locker 70 bis 80 DB hat.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Oktober 2018)

Bei solchen Werten werden doch bestimmt Lärmschutzmaßnamen getroffen... oder? 

Das man den Lärm mit noch lauterer Musik erträglicher machen will ist aber eine gewagte Theorie.


----------



## ich656 (3. Oktober 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Bei solchen Werten werden doch bestimmt Lärmschutzmaßnamen getroffen... oder?
> 
> Das man den Lärm mit noch lauterer Musik erträglicher machen will ist aber eine gewagte Theorie.



 Das habe ich nicht gesagt. 
Gehörschutz steht zur Verfügung ist aber bei der Lärmbelastung noch keine Pflicht. 

Ich will nur etwas mehr Lautstärke um denn Radio aus 5m Entfernung auch noch gut hören zu können. Wenn ich davor Sitze mache ich auch nicht ganz laut. Das sollte auch jedem klar sein. 

Deswegen meine Frage was ich tun kann bzw ob Ein stärkeres Netzteil auch schon ausreicht und das den Radio nicht schädigt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (3. Oktober 2018)

Ein stärkeres Netzteil bringt gar nichts die elektronische Schaltung (Verstärkerstufe) danach macht die lauten Töne und die zieht ihren Strom wie sie es braucht laut benötigter Spannung und den bereits vorhandenen Widerständen.

Wäre ja auch zu einfach... jeder Fan eines bassangetriebenen Autos baut sich ne größere Batterie und Lichtmaschine ein schon wirds lauter.


----------



## tdi-fan (3. Oktober 2018)

ich656 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist es wird in einer Maschinen Halle verwendet in der es locker 70 bis 80 DB hat.



Wir bauen hier gerade eine Scheune zu Mietwohnungen um, und die Zimmermänner nutzen so ein Baustellenradio von Makita, unser Grundstück ist ca 1,1 ha groß, und ich höre das Gedudel an der anderen Seite des Hofgrundstücks, dazwischen ist noch ein laufender LKW mit Kranaufbau.

Was hast du vor?! Ich find das laut genug


----------



## JackA (4. Oktober 2018)

Ein 2A Netzteil kann schon was bringen, wenn das 1A am Limit läuft. Das muss man aber selbst testen oder einen Nutzerbericht finden, der sowas schonmal gemacht hat.
Und 2A heißt nicht, dass jetzt automatisch 2A fließen. Der Verbraucher bestimmt, wieviel Strom fließt und wenn der für Leistung X mehr wie 1A benötigt, dann wird er nur mit einem >1A Netzteil die Leistung erreichen.
PS: 20W Musikleistung (2x 10W) haben nichts mit 20W Netzteilleistung zu tun.


----------



## ich656 (4. Oktober 2018)

Vielen dank, dann werde ich das einfach mal testen. Die größte Angst ist eigentlich, dass dadurch was kaputt geht.


----------

